# Uber stole my tips today



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

I did a lot of trips today and usually get some tips , today uber took out my tips and put them into their bu11sh1t service fee wtf what a bullsh1t fraud
Criminal scam


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

You will need to email through app on the specific trip like a madman. 5 or 6 emails should get you good results. No promises but try.


----------



## photocat37 (Jun 19, 2018)

How do you know Uber stole them? Were they there and then not? Could just be you had a run of no tippers. Not saying Uber did nothing, just wondering why you think they did.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

photocat37 said:


> How do you know Uber stole them? Were they there and then not? Could just be you had a run of no tippers. Not saying Uber did nothing, just wondering why you think they did.


Good question


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Because the numbers don’t lie


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fuber1 said:


> Because the numbers don't lie


What numbers?

I get tipped regularly, show us this proof in the numbers, I'm curious.


----------

